
AI is sending people to jail–and getting it wrong - jmsflknr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612775/algorithms-criminal-justice-ai/
======
greenyoda
Workaround for reading article without signup:
[https://outline.com/duHeMZ](https://outline.com/duHeMZ)

